# I've got a shedder!!



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

So our little cockapoo puppy has been with us for a week now and is an absolute delight. She has exceeded our expectations and we all love her to bits. Only downside is she sheds like crazy - I know that the whole 'non-shedding' aspect of cockapoos is over stated quite often but she is shedding like a Labrador!! I was just wondering (to manage my expectations) if anyone else has had a pup like this and whether it gets worse or better with age? She is 8 weeks old, golden, F1 from an English show cocker and miniature poodle (both Kennel club registered). Her coat is fairly smooth with little tufts and her ears are curly. Many thanks x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

None of mine shed, hey don't get me wrong I brush them and remove quite a bit of hair, but I have dont have hair around the home or on the floor .. I would say my dogs are low to non shedding ... all have a wavy coat but different textures and looks ... 

Fairly smooth coats with little tufts may develop to a wavy texture in the coming months .. I have seen lots of changes in the cockapoo coat ...

I am not a vet, but maybe worth mentioning the shedding to your vet when you go for a check up ... she maybe losing hair for a different reason ... always worth checking


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Thank you Jojo, I spoke to my vet about it but he said it can happen that way if she has inherited more cocker genes. He said that the upside is that the inside of her ears is very clear of hair which can be a problem in the curlier coats. I brush her every day (which she loves) but still my trousers are covered in hair!!

I also just wanted to say that I love the article you have on your site about the changes on coats / colours as puppies grow up. Really helpful!

Thanks x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Pleased you mentioned it to your vet ... always worth checking these things ..  

At least you know its just the cocker coat .. I have seen quite a few Cockapoos with this coat and they are lovely .. just a bit more grooming and moulting ... and maybe not ideal for allergies .. but still cockapoo and her coat may develop and change too ... I am no expert but I have noticed that if the coat tends to grow in length then a loose wave may occur, but if the coat stays fairly shorter in length then it may remain more cocker and straigther.. this is just something I have noticed  

Ahh thank you, so pleased you like the changing coat feature .... maybe you would like your cockapoo to join the gang .. she sounds like an interesting coat to follow .. I would love to add her  

I am always looking for new cockapoos for my catalogue and changing coat feature if anyone would like me to add their Cockapoo please PM me


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Lovely to see another puppy north of the border ... Would love to see a photo x


----------



## Cupcakejo (May 21, 2012)

Hi I have a straight haired poo who looks more cocker than poo. She's 9 months now and her hair texture hasn't changed much at all since we brought her home at 12 weeks. Like yours she has wavy ears and she sheds! It did get me down a bit as I was hoping to not have to clear up hair from clothes and floors but I've learnt to live with it as she is a great dog. As she's got older she is shedding less and most of it is coming out when I brush her. On the plus side you don't have to worry about the matting problems the curlier dogs have and I haven't had to get her hair cut yet, so saving money there too!

Love to know how you get on and see some pics. Jon

Puppy Daisy
http://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-cZ0-nqqmRxA/TwGHUJq39SI/AAAAAAAAGYI/dTP7FhO_5CM/s512/IMG_1353.JPG
Daisy now
http://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-riQCKlMDx0g/T8UwYK3rtDI/AAAAAAAAHaY/gPXDdtmmK64/s512/IMG_1811.JPG


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Mable sheds although not excessively her coat is a total mixture the black is more fur like with a softer texture amd the white is coarser and more hair like, this is the hair that sheds, this mixture of coat i have found harder to manage and find that it matts really easily in the under coat, she has got wavier as she has got older, Wilfs curlier coat I find alot easier to manage x


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

I have seen cocker type pups in an f2 litter but it seems they pop up in f1 litters too.Do you have any pic of your pup,bet she is gorgeous xxx


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

If shes only 8 weeks her hair will change as she gets older,yes she may always shed but it may get less and less.
Buddys coat has changed so much he was wavy at 8 weeks and i can remember finding a few white hairs around but as hes grown his coat is now cork screw curls in most places and he dosnt shed at all (apart from when i brush him),his coatis very very soft and easy to look after.
A friend has a cockapoo who has very course hair and he seems to shed more .


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Just noticed you have posted pics,she is very sweet,such a pretty face! I dont think she will change much coat wise,the pups i have seen with this coat change slightly especially after spaying but always moult xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Interesting about Mable's white courser hair shedding .. as I have heard of this is some other parti poos ... the white hair being courser and shedding more than the other colour ... hey I feel a question coming on to all PARTI owners .. oh I love researching this breed ...

Does your parti coat cockapoo have a harsher texture white coat and does it moult?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Cupcakejo said:


> Hi I have a straight haired poo who looks more cocker than poo. She's 9 months now and her hair texture hasn't changed much at all since we brought her home at 12 weeks. Like yours she has wavy ears and she sheds! It did get me down a bit as I was hoping to not have to clear up hair from clothes and floors but I've learnt to live with it as she is a great dog. As she's got older she is shedding less and most of it is coming out when I brush her. On the plus side you don't have to worry about the matting problems the curlier dogs have and I haven't had to get her hair cut yet, so saving money there too!
> 
> Love to know how you get on and see some pics. Jon
> 
> ...


Daisy has a very cocker, pretty pup too and you are right about no matting  see there is a bonus to a cocker coat  Is she an F1?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Yeh JoJo its been mentioned on here before with the roans appearing to shed slightly... interesting


----------



## Cupcakejo (May 21, 2012)

JoJo, Daisy is an F1B with a poodle dad so you'd think she'd be more curly not less! At the moment there is a slight wave on her back but nothing you could call a curl, she's got a pointy poodley nose, but other than that you'd think she was working cocker spaniel. People often ask "what breed is she?" as she is almost completely white ( except brown spots on her ears and nose) which you don't really see in spaniels. To be honest she could be green with pink stripes and we'd still love her! Jo


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Jo I know what you mean about loving them regardless of looks  

I so need your membership name ... it always makes me smile .. I love cake and my name is Jo ... Cupcakejo sums me up really lol ... brill member name


----------



## Cupcakejo (May 21, 2012)

If you knew how many cakes go through my kitchen, you'd understand why!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm lucky - not a single hair off my two ( unless you count in the brush!!).
A friend of mine who has short haired dogs told me her vet recommended
2-3 cans of tinned mackrel each week - it supposedly reduces the shedding !!


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

JoJo said:


> Interesting about Mable's white courser hair shedding .. as I have heard of this is some other parti poos ... the white hair being courser and shedding more than the other colour ... hey I feel a question coming on to all PARTI owners .. oh I love researching this breed ...
> 
> Does your parti coat cockapoo have a harsher texture white coat and does it moult?


I have a parti poo, he's white with black ears and around his eyes, the only other black hairs are on his head and a few flecks of ticking which is only slight but he has a section of mixed black and white hairs on his back that I have noticed have gone a little wirey as his hair grows

I wouldn't say he's a shedder but I do find the odd loose white hair, il post a pic of his wirier sections x

Unless I have a feel of another poos coat I can't say if his coat is less softer/wirier than a non parti poos coat... If you get what I mean...xx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Interesting about Mable's white courser hair shedding .. as I have heard of this is some other parti poos ... the white hair being courser and shedding more than the other colour ... hey I feel a question coming on to all PARTI owners .. oh I love researching this breed ...
> 
> Does your parti coat cockapoo have a harsher texture white coat and does it moult?


Great question Jojo. It never occurred to me that the roan coat may have different textures and therefore may shed differently. Would be very interested to hear what all our parti and roan members answer.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Sorry but being dyslexic I thought you said 'shredder!' and wondered if I could get one as Office World currently has nothing suitable! I am thinking of trying to train Hattie to shred my mail so far she just barks at it!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I love those markings on Baileys back, very cute. Mables not wirey its just got a texture (only slightly) more hair like than wool/fleece like but the pure black areas are certainly softer x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Bailey is gorgeous, love his markings, will love watching his coat develop ... and interesting about the white hairs in the parti/roan coats ... 

Sue - Hattie the mail shredder, thats cheeky but I like the idea of shredding bills lol, hey what is a word between friends (shredding or shedding) .. lets just call it moulting  

I know exactly what you mean Karen about Mable's coat as I have seen this .. just not quite so soft, only tell when you feel cockapoos togther  ... and more hair like


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Interesting what you say about the parti/roan as Lola's mum is the most beautiful orange roan cocker so perhaps she has picked her shedding ways up from there. She does have an under coat that is super soft and fluffy with a slightly coarser topcoat (nail varnish terminology but hopefully it will make sense!) and that seems to be what sheds. 

I must post some photos but I am on an iPad at the moment and it doesn't seem to want to upload them! Any tips?

Thanks x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yep I understand the nail varnish terminology  

We would all love to see more photos ... sorry not techy... I am sure others will know about uploading pics on iPad


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Dudley's hair is really soft, we had a couple of weeks when I think he was about 12 weeks old when he shed quite a lot (especially over my sons black school jumper), but then stopped and hasn't since, if it just does that once or twice a year I can cope.


----------



## mrsnonsmoker (Jan 11, 2011)

Another shedder?! Can it be true? Pickle is 2.5 now and has shed from day one, its got worse and worse, he never stops. We are resigned to it!


----------

